# Post Knee Surgery Precautions (Meniscus)



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

Long time no see to this post, glad to be back! Anyway, I'm looking for some advice on precautions following a lateral meniscus surgery in my right knee and a medial meniscus repair on my left knee. Im 5 days post-op on my right knee and made a amazing amount of progress (able to squat, walk without a limp, stairs everything) so good my doc upgraded my left knee surgery from 3 weeks away to this coming friday and my first question was will I be able to ride by December and his answer was "by thanksgiving" super pumped as I only have a month of riding before I head back to school for spring training for college athletics. 

So after hearing my life story, I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some precautions to avoid some further injuries/ take some absorption off of my knees or just advice/ experiences following said surgeries. Im using 2016 TM-Two's with 2016 Contact Pros. I was considering switching out my superfeet (the blue ones as I don't have and arch in my feet :frown insoles into something with more cushion like shredsoles or FPInsoles (open to suggestions)

Shredsoles- https://www.shredsoles.com/collections/catalog/products/snowboard-boot-insoles-by-shred-soles
FP Insoles - Footprint Insole Technology Insoles

As well I was considering canted footbed bindings or adding a little extra foam/ rubber gasket under my current bindings to take some more shock out. Im set with knee braces with a CTI on my right from prior to surgery and the left I will see what the doctor gives me.

EXTRA INFO: relatively aggressive well experienced park rider, but will probably change. Just thought I might add that in there. 

As mentioned before any advice you guys have, tips to help take some pressure off my knees would be great. 

Again thank you all for your help and hope you all get your first turns in soon!

-Will


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Post meniscus surgery precautions.... Do what your sports medicine surgeon and physical therapist says.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Argo said:


> Post meniscus surgery precautions.... Do what your sports medicine surgeon and physical therapist says.


Also, he may want to run it by his Coach if he is playing collegiate sports....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you have an athletic scholarship? If you do, given the history of knee injuries, I might stop riding until you're finished school. Athletic scholarships are year to year. If you get hurt to where you can't play or your coaches get tired of you being hurt, they may choose to use that scholarship on someone else.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey everyone thanks for the replies, sorry about the delay second surgery didn't as well as planned but all is well. I appreciate your concern, I am not on a scholarship but it is division 1. I have ridden in the past since our coach recommends us taking time to enjoy other sports we did prior. I mean don't get me wrong I am safe, I don't take the risks I used previously before college/ took my riding down a level. But I do enjoy riding still obviously. I took wakeboard season off this year because my knees couldn't handle riding, so I'm itching very bad to get on a board. 

I have listened to my doctor (not my school/team physician), and he said Ill be good to ride and his recommendation was to reach out to snowboarders to see what you guys would do to cushion landings since he doesn't know the sport well enough, thus brought me here. 

Taking a season off is probably a good idea, but I haven't missed a season since I started snowboarding 12 years ago :frown:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Bah, take it easy but don't bag it for the season. There's more to riding than park after all. Offer to give lessons to peoples girlfriends or something.

It sounds like the Dr has you cleared as good as new and has no issues. So dampen up the your setup and go for it.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well everyone's different and my tear was not bad but I was off crutches in 1 day,biking and jogging in 5 and fully released 2 weeks after surgery to try out for college soccer. This was 15 years ago. Was feeling normal at about 2 weeks when stitches came out. Made the team and was 100 percent after 4 weeks. Been fine since. Just depends. best thing is to listen to what your doctor and therapist say and listen to your dr and pt. Tell your therapist your goals and they should help you plan this a bit better

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a torn posterior horn (horizontal cleavege tear) on the left medial meniscus. Had an MRI back in Feb (2020) to confirm this. 

this is going to be a tough choice. Many months of comprehensive (home) PT in and it’s pretty obvious the pain isn’t going away. that’s just the way some of these meniscus-y things go I hear. I’m pretty sure the flap that has formed is just moving around which is why sometimes it feels fine and others it’s like a hot piece of sharp glass is poking me. 

the more I read about meniscus removal, even partial, the more timid about having surgery I get; nothing is guaranteed as far as pain relief from having it done. I may have the ortho just cut in and see how much would have to be removed and make an on the fly call. (it’s beyond repairable according to the MRI)

there is R&D going on for synthetic replacements, some even in FDA trial phases, one device is already available in Europe. Maybe I’ll just wait it out to see how the custom 3D printed research goes. though my doc says new techniques aren’t really pursued much because _total_ _knee_ replacements are so good now and usually everyone (in my condition) ends up getting one anyway down the line. though in my case my cartilage amount is currently good, so for me it’ll be _way_ down the line. Bother.


----------

